# September 2015: "Contradictions" Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Sep 15, 2015)

Please take the time to *read the entries* and vote for the *three poems you consider most deserving*. It is *imperative* that you *use ALL THREE VOTES.

*Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.
*
Members who vote for their own work will also have their entry disqualified*, so please double check your votes before submitting them. Members who create duplicate accounts to vote for themselves will also have their entry disqualified and all of their accounts banned.

The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.


*Please leave comments and/or feedback in this thread.
*

*Those who care to utilize the "like" function may now click to their heart's content.

**
This poll will close on September** 25th, 2015 at 7:00pm EST*.


----------



## -xXx- (Sep 16, 2015)

you guys are killing me!
somebody show me ONE i can eliminate!
bad grammar, lack of coherence, mention of something i'm allergic to...
gimme sumfin'!
*tries again tomorrow*


----------



## Boofy (Sep 16, 2015)

I voted! It was a tough call, really. You guys are all so damned good! Can't wait for next month :3


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Sep 17, 2015)

Unfortunately, there was a single vote cast and subsequently removed.* PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE BE SURE TO TICK ALL THREE OF YOUR VOTES BEFORE CLICKING ON VOTE NOW.*


----------



## -xXx- (Sep 18, 2015)

i r count to 3.
want to count to 14,
but i stop at 3.
*points finger at nose*


----------

